
Why Google Stores Billions of Lines of Code in a Single Repository - dsr12
https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub45424
======
h2odragon
[https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-
stor...](https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-stores-
billions-of-lines-of-code-in-a-single-repository/fulltext)

better link?

